# FTP Server, can't upload .xls files



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

I have an FTP server setup (GuildFTPd) and I had a user upload many .jpgs yesterday but once they tried to upload an .xls file it would not let them. I logged in as well and tried but got the same thing. It just hangs there and doesn't do a thing. Do FTP servers not accept office documents by default? Is there a way to change it to accept these types of files? Not sure which other types they don't accept. Let me know if any of you have any ideas of suggestions. Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've never heard of that, but if it's a problem you could ZIP them to send them.


----------



## baker421 (Jan 3, 2007)

Eclipse,

You sound pretty acknowledgeable so you were probably doing it right.

Is this a third party server such as an isp or domain host? Do they have daily limits for bandwidth in up/downloading? Could you still upload jpg's? Same question about storage capacity? Any chance by coincidence you exceeded something?

Some hosts block certain file types. Maybe your host doesn't allow that type? Did you ask?

Might try a different ftp client. Several free ones out there.

I ran into a case where a domain host was fine with what I was doing but my isp was blocking my file type. I changed the file names to .jpg and they went right through.

The suggestion to zip is very good.

I dunno?? :4-dontkno 

JB


----------



## Hemadrim (Feb 11, 2009)

FTP Server, can't upload .xls files


----------



## Hemadrim (Feb 11, 2009)

FTP Server, can't upload .xls files why plz send me replay


----------



## baker421 (Jan 3, 2007)

Then zip them into a zip file as already suggested. I can't think of another way.

JB


----------

